# Is New Zealands economic growth a threat to Australia?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Over the last few months we have seen the New Zealand economy growing faster than the Australian economy, something which is reflected in the movement in the relevant currencies.

Is the performance of the New Zealand economy having an impact upon the performance of the Australian economy?


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Its like the old saying....

Q - How do you make a great small business?
A - Give it to a Kiwi....


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Is this really a question? How can an economic growth or boom in a close, integrated partner have any but positive effect on Australian economy. 

This is same as saying that German growth is threat to European countries. Australian economy had a positive effect on New Zealand, and if New Zealand experiences a boom, it will only have a positive impact on Australia, especially the Eastern states.


----------



## djjase (Jul 3, 2013)

I hope so then all us Aussies can go and live in NZ like they have been doing for years - living and working in Australia


----------



## vishalverma (Jul 4, 2013)

GNI, Atlas method (current US$). GNI (formerly GNP) is the sum of value added by all resident producers plus any product taxes (less subsidies) not included in the valuation of output plus net receipts of primary income (compensation of employees and prop Per $ GDP figures expressed per $100 of Gross Domestic Product.

Ranked 41st. 14% more than New Zealand Ranked 49th.


----------



## acd-inc (Aug 6, 2013)

Are you kidding?


----------

